# My New Great Dane Pup!



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi all, well here's my new puppy, introducing you 'BILLY' my 9wk old brindle boy Great Dane!
Adele x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow!!! He is going to be massive!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!
Welcome to the forum Billy!
regards
DT


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh he is too cute for words! I love brindles!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

He is gorgous i want him


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

No Way!!! So not fair. I want one! I love massive breeds 

Gorgeous, just stunning x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> No Way!!! So not fair. I want one! I love massive breeds
> 
> Gorgeous, just stunning x


love your banner, i want one of them too


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

claire said:


> love your banner, i want one of them too


I know! I really want a big breed next. I just want so many! x


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I know! I really want a big breed next. I just want so many! x


I think we might have a pup in the near future if everything goes to plan but not sure we have got room for a giant breed just yet


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

fave dog,had em for 28 yrs now,got a 13mth old male and a dane cross presa,also a neapolitan mastiff,plus me tiddly pups,your boy is gorgeous,look forward to seeing him progress


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww what a beautiful puppy, you must be so proud! I can't wait to have my own danes some day.... they're a breed I can't see myself without 



tiddlypup said:


> fave dog,had em for 28 yrs now,got a 13mth old male and a dane cross presa,also a neapolitan mastiff,plus me tiddly pups,your boy is gorgeous,look forward to seeing him progress


oooh do you have any pics of your dane x presa canario? Bet it's a stunning dog


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, here's a few more pics, i'm pretty new to forums so still trying to work out how to do the pics.
Adele x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

He is just gorgeous 

I love the one with the BC pup and the one wit the shoe :laugh:

He's got a lovely head too  are you going to show him or is he a pet?


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> fave dog,had em for 28 yrs now,got a 13mth old male and a dane cross presa,also a neapolitan mastiff,plus me tiddly pups,your boy is gorgeous,look forward to seeing him progress


Hi, i had Neapolitan Mastiff before i got my first Dane, her name was Blue, we had her 8yrs and she was just amazing but didn't **** men This was my fav pic of her.


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> He is just gorgeous
> 
> I love the one with the BC pup and the one wit the shoe :laugh:
> 
> He's got a lovely head too  are you going to show him or is he a pet?


Hi, thanx, i would like to have a go at showing him although i've never shown a dog in my life! the breeder i got him off has give me a number of a local ringcraft so hopefully as soo as he's over his jabs i'll take him and have a go!
Adele x


----------



## i_love_danes (Jul 8, 2009)

Your pup is so cute i have 2 great danes both age 2 would love a harli pup maybe 1 day


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

my claude,now shall i call him a presa dane,great presa,great canario or just a great friend


----------



## i_love_danes (Jul 8, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> my claude,now shall i call him a presa dane,great presa,great canario or just a great friend


He is such a stunner bet he turns some heads wen u walk him


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww just look at those ears...so cuteeeeeee


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW he huge!!! welcome xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous pup.
He looks so lovely.


----------

